# Airwire Receiver for DCC track power



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried connecting an Airwire receiver to a DCC booster for track power DCC?

Would like to utilize a 10 amp Lenz booster with GWire NCE cab for wireless DCC track control.

I have both QSI and LGB sound/power decoders.

Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this can be done--someone on this forum did it and sent me some pictures, but I could not tell what was done from the pictures and was never able to do it myself


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

A friend of my has done that.. He comes off the AirWire receiver for the DCC sound output.. He then went in the opto input of a CVP Booster 10.. This will let you control a DCC loco.. You can not turn the power off for the transmitter because the booster will hit the rail.. This means it will put full voltage on 1 rail & 0 voltage on the other, your guess is as good as mine on which rail goes posiitive & which goes negative.. The decoder will then go into the DC mode go full speed forward or reverse.. The Lenz booster is opto isolated so it should work like the Booster 10.. You may have to install dropping resisters to keep the voltage down below the boosters voltage input level.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for everyones response.

Tony's Trains made a generous offer for me to send my Lenz booster in and they would test.

If I proceed will share outcome.


----------

